# Tallhedge plants



## Stump Man (May 1, 2005)

I have an area I want to block view from the people next door. How would tallhedge plants be for this. I understand they need very little pruning. How high do they grow? Can you buy bare root stock? Thanks


----------



## Stumper (May 1, 2005)

Are you talking about a Buckthorn cultivar?


----------



## Stump Man (May 1, 2005)

In the Northeast we call it Tallhedge.


----------

